# New to site, about to setup new tank, quick ?



## chuckd92

I have a 120g tank , 6foot long 22h x 18d, and i want these fish in this order, would they all be ok together given the size of the tank and all put in at the same time? and not outgrow the tank in the future?

Clown Trigger
Dogface puffer
Miniatus Grouper
Koran Angel juvenile
Yellow Tank

all small to start with, with 150lbs of live rock,
have wet/dry filter, and any suggestions on protein filter and or any other filter i should look into for this setup?

Thanks for any info


----------



## aquakid

slam onthe breaks there. cant rush perfection. have you cycled the tank and have everything running?
what about lights?
do you plan to add others?
etc?


----------



## Reefing Madness

No on the Grouper, Minimum tank size recommend is 180. No on the Koran, minimum tank size is 250g. If you figure that the Trigger alone is going to get 1foot 8inches, thats pretty big for a 125g tank. But the Clown Trigger,Dogface Puffer and Yellow Tang will do ok together. But once they are to size, there is not going to be much room for anyting else in there.
For a Skimmer, I would be looking for one rated at 250g, because of the size and eating habits of those fish in general. Reef Octopus, Deltec, SWC. Few of the best out there. Going to need at least 1250gph worth of powerheads to move water in there for you, use 2 650-700gph powerheads.


----------



## chuckd92

Thanks, ive been reading about it and they say 1inch of fish per gallon of water, so to me thats about 100 inches of fish, but i know the trigger is suppose to be the biggest at 18-20inches, dogfish is about 13inches, this grouper was suppose to be around 15inches, Tang 8 inches and angelfish around 15inches so i well bellow that stat, i would be ok without the angel, i would like to keep a grouper but between those 3 they eat alot and are messy. So keeping just the 3 would be good with this tank? Ive been getting conflicting reports on how big they get and tank size, most sites say my 125g would be fine, but then i have other sites saying over 200g?? not sure which one to believe, so thanks

and no i havent started anything, my brother had a freshwater setup a few years ago but his tank has been in his basement dry and covered, so i am redoing my basement and made a spot in the wall for this tank, trying to get everything lined up to get it running properly with the fish i want.

Thanks for the feed back,, ill keep posted when i get it up and running with some pics


----------



## Reefing Madness

chuckd92 said:


> Thanks, ive been reading about it and they say 1inch of fish per gallon of water, so to me thats about 100 inches of fish, but i know the trigger is suppose to be the biggest at 18-20inches, dogfish is about 13inches, this grouper was suppose to be around 15inches, Tang 8 inches and angelfish around 15inches so i well bellow that stat, i would be ok without the angel, i would like to keep a grouper but between those 3 they eat alot and are messy. So keeping just the 3 would be good with this tank? Ive been getting conflicting reports on how big they get and tank size, most sites say my 125g would be fine, but then i have other sites saying over 200g?? not sure which one to believe, so thanks
> 
> and no i havent started anything, my brother had a freshwater setup a few years ago but his tank has been in his basement dry and covered, so i am redoing my basement and made a spot in the wall for this tank, trying to get everything lined up to get it running properly with the fish i want.
> 
> Thanks for the feed back,, ill keep posted when i get it up and running with some pics


 Just doin the math in my head, and you do realize that at almost 2 feet, the Trigger is taking up 1/3 of that 6' tank when full grown. ? Just food for thought. What most are not good at pointing out is, that at a certain tank size, they should give you the minimum length, instead of the gallon. Most fish don't move much of the up and down space, its the back and forth that makes the difference.


----------



## chuckd92

Yes i am thinking that trigger is going to be too big for the tank, thats why i am asking ?s about it... how many fish or inches of fish i can put in the tank, dont want a reef tank yet, might have to reconsider the fish that will work with this tank, maybe the puffer, a purple tang, and a smaller trigger would go well... i have about 2months before my basement is finished and i can start to setup the tank and cycle it, so i have about 3 months before fish or more..

THanks


----------



## Reefing Madness

chuckd92 said:


> Yes i am thinking that trigger is going to be too big for the tank, thats why i am asking ?s about it... how many fish or inches of fish i can put in the tank, dont want a reef tank yet, might have to reconsider the fish that will work with this tank, maybe the puffer, a purple tang, and a smaller trigger would go well... i have about 2months before my basement is finished and i can start to setup the tank and cycle it, so i have about 3 months before fish or more..
> 
> THanks


Those fish are a better fit for you. But if you plan on a Reef down the road, the Dogface will not work. The Tang is ok, and depending on which Trigger you get. Pink Tail Triggers are ok, I have one in mine. He just likes my snails.


----------



## chuckd92

I did look over the fish again and i cant go with the clown trigger, but can i put in 4 fish about 10inches each in this 120g tank???

V-Tail Grouper 11inches Max Size
DogFace Puffer 13inches Max Size
Tennenti Tang 9 inches max size
and one of these triggers, HumuPicasso, Undulate, or Bursa Trigger
between 10 -12 inch Max size

So 45 Inches of fish for a 120g tank, I will get the right filtration that i need, 150lbs of live rock, and throw in a small cleaning crew which might be eaten by my fish, or should i bag the grouper and just go with the other 3??

Ive read about a AQUA IONIZERthat is suppose to replace a protien skimmer, every read about it??? Sound like a good thing with alot of good feedback for most users,, still researching...

Thanks for your help


----------



## onefish2fish

chuckd92 said:


> Thanks, ive been reading about it and they say 1inch of fish per gallon of water, so to me thats about 100 inches of fish, but i know the trigger is suppose to be the biggest at 18-20inches, dogfish is about 13inches, this grouper was suppose to be around 15inches, Tang 8 inches and angelfish around 15inches so i well bellow that stat, i would be ok without the angel, i would like to keep a grouper but between those 3 they eat alot and are messy. So keeping just the 3 would be good with this tank? Ive been getting conflicting reports on how big they get and tank size, most sites say my 125g would be fine, but then i have other sites saying over 200g?? not sure which one to believe, so thanks
> 
> and no i havent started anything, my brother had a freshwater setup a few years ago but his tank has been in his basement dry and covered, so i am redoing my basement and made a spot in the wall for this tank, trying to get everything lined up to get it running properly with the fish i want.
> 
> Thanks for the feed back,, ill keep posted when i get it up and running with some pics



there is no inch per gallon rule with a saltwater tank and with freshwater thats a mere guideline. still, 100 one inch goldfish would be a crowded tank, same goes for one 100 inch goldfish. see what i mean? 
now with saltwater your rock displaces a fair amount of room, not to mention the territories each fish will create. 
seeing as this will be in the wall, thinking long term is a must ( it should be setting up a saltwater tank anyways ) 

please share more about your plans. is this going to have an access room behind the tank for feeding and maintnance? 
i suggest looking into glass-holes overflows, DIY sumps and the NJ reefers club.


----------



## onefish2fish

i strongly suggest a quality skimmer and not much else for filtration. a carbon and/or phosban reactor and that should do it. 

other "filters" would be a RO/DI filter for making fresh RO water, or a UV sterilizer on a QT tank, i personally may even run one on a FOWLR, but i always go reef :wink:

no other filters needed. canister filters, hang on filters, bio wheels, bio balls, or even not enough flow will cause nutrients to build up allowing them to break down causing algae issues.


----------



## Reece

Never use the 1 inch of fish per gallon of water rule. Here's an example to keep in your head:

If you have a 10 gallon tank, you can't have a fish that gets to a size of 10"!


----------



## Reefing Madness

chuckd92 said:


> I did look over the fish again and i cant go with the clown trigger, but can i put in 4 fish about 10inches each in this 120g tank???
> 
> V-Tail Grouper 11inches Max Size
> DogFace Puffer 13inches Max Size
> Tennenti Tang 9 inches max size
> and one of these triggers, HumuPicasso, Undulate, or Bursa Trigger
> between 10 -12 inch Max size
> 
> So 45 Inches of fish for a 120g tank, I will get the right filtration that i need, 150lbs of live rock, and throw in a small cleaning crew which might be eaten by my fish, or should i bag the grouper and just go with the other 3??
> 
> Ive read about a AQUA IONIZERthat is suppose to replace a protien skimmer, every read about it??? Sound like a good thing with alot of good feedback for most users,, still researching...
> 
> Thanks for your help


 If your going this route. Only put in about 75-100lbs of Live Rock, this will give your crew more room to swim around. Your clean up crew will get eatin by your fish, Trigger or Puffer. Nice choice on the Tang, I might add. I have read about the Ionizer, but have not spoken to anyone who has one. If you get one, please post on how it really does do in your tank, would love to know. If it doesn't work you will need to get a Skimmer rated at twice your tank volume to help remove the huge amount of waste those big boys are gonna deposit. Man, your gonna freak when they start to grow. 12" in the mind seems ok, but wait til you see them in person. :-D


----------



## chuckd92

Well live rock they say 1.2 to 1.7 per gallon ratio,,, so thats why i was at 150,,, I have a small sump that i have to unpack and see what is the flowrate, and what filters my brother had, he had a fresh water so might not be the right ones for me,,, Your also saying get a 200-250gal rated protein skimmer? This tank in being recested into the wall, but not completly covered so i can get in the top no problem, plus i have a nice stand that the sump and skimmer will be in. along with a seperate 10g tank for feeders or bigger if i can fit it in there,, huge stand with doors 6 foot so i will have to mesure and see what i can fit. Still reading up on filters and about to make lists.. I will post pics of before and after, and detailed info on the setup to help anyone in the future. I think i am going to try that AQUA IONIZER and a Oxydator ive been reading up on,, both sound like great products. I dont buy anything or start anything till i have researched the crap out of it first that will cost as much as this will. Ill keep ya updated


----------



## Reefing Madness

The only reason I suggested the light Live Rock load is to give your fish more room, thats all. I usually advise at least 1lb per gallon, but in you rcase, your going to need room for those fish. Your call. Your system set-up sounds fantastic though. Gotta shoot some pics when yoe get this off the ground.


----------



## chuckd92

Well i did more research and i like your suggestion of less LR in the tank,, but now i want to build a 40g sump that will fit in my cabinet, ? on that is the filter arangement? Sock first, Skimmer, Then what?? I want to fill the main chamber with sand and LR to make up for what i dont have in the main tank. Do i need a carbon filter, and or anything else?

Thanks for all your help I will get some pics of the area its going in and the tank before i clean it up.. before and after. My Wife Loves taking pics of everything so i will have plenty.


----------



## Reefing Madness

chuckd92 said:


> Well i did more research and i like your suggestion of less LR in the tank,, but now i want to build a 40g sump that will fit in my cabinet, ? on that is the filter arangement? Sock first, Skimmer, Then what?? I want to fill the main chamber with sand and LR to make up for what i dont have in the main tank. Do i need a carbon filter, and or anything else?
> 
> Thanks for all your help I will get some pics of the area its going in and the tank before i clean it up.. before and after. My Wife Loves taking pics of everything so i will have plenty.


 The filter sock comes first, to grab large debre you don't want going into the return pump. Next section would be your fuge, Chaeto, or other algae, and skimmer, and heaters, sand, live rock, all that stuff. Carbon filter is not needed. Only if you medicate, or have Soft Corals, this will take out the toxins from the water. Or you can run it once every once in awhile just to clear the water column.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## chuckd92

Thanks for all your help again, been doing alot more research and came up with this, i got approval that in a few years if i want i can upgrade to a bigger tank, 270gallon will fit the area i have for the tank but only 6foot still,, just higher and deeper, so with that said..

Clown Trigger
Dogfaced Puffer
Purple tang or the Tennenti Tang

40 gallon sump- that i will make with chambers for sand and LR, alge growing chamber, and future skimmer if needed (LR rubble with take its place for now in that chamber)
3 power heads for the main tank and 1 for the sump to give more flow to the alge chamber
RO/DI filter for making new water
oxydator- for making oxygen and no power needed
AQUA Ionizer- will try, cheap enough, if levels arnt stable will get a protein skimmer in sump

100lbs of live rock in main tank, (40lbs or more in sump plus rubble where skimmer might go)
?? on sand 1 inch or more??? heard 3-4 inches might be better for filtration?

will put in a cleaning crew after cycle, not sure how long they will last after i put in my fish thou?

Will have the old sump for a Q tank, after that a breeding tank for krill or feeders??

Thanks again,


----------



## onefish2fish

i personally wouldnt put live rock in the sump and just add it all to the display. the sump is a slow flowing area and rock will collect debris and detritus just like bio balls would. if you do, only 1 or 2 pieces of rock as to not jam pack it. i strongly suggest a skimmer. what exactly is an oxydator?

no sand, 1 inch of sand or 4-6 inches of sand. keep the sand level too. as long as the old sump isnt hooked into this system, it will be fine for a Q tank. i also suggest looking into glass-holes overflow kits for your sump.


----------



## Reefing Madness

chuckd92 said:


> Thanks for all your help again, been doing alot more research and came up with this, i got approval that in a few years if i want i can upgrade to a bigger tank, 270gallon will fit the area i have for the tank but only 6foot still,, just higher and deeper, so with that said..
> 
> Clown Trigger
> Dogfaced Puffer
> Purple tang or the Tennenti Tang
> 
> 40 gallon sump- that i will make with chambers for sand and LR, alge growing chamber, and future skimmer if needed (LR rubble with take its place for now in that chamber)
> 3 power heads for the main tank and 1 for the sump to give more flow to the alge chamber
> RO/DI filter for making new water
> oxydator- for making oxygen and no power needed
> AQUA Ionizer- will try, cheap enough, if levels arnt stable will get a protein skimmer in sump
> *Cool, keep an eye on that Ionizer, watch your water parameters. Bubbler for O2 probably a good idea, maybe in the sump out of eye shot.*
> 
> 100lbs of live rock in main tank, (40lbs or more in sump plus rubble where skimmer might go)
> ?? on sand 1 inch or more??? heard 3-4 inches might be better for filtration?
> *Make it a couple of big pieces for the sump, or none at all. Rubble can be a pain*. *Chaeto in there wll be great.*
> 
> will put in a cleaning crew after cycle, not sure how long they will last after i put in my fish thou?
> *Should take from 4-6 weeks without using Fully Cured Live Rock*
> 
> Will have the old sump for a Q tank, after that a breeding tank for krill or feeders??
> 
> Thanks again,


 270g short tank is not a very good one, since you have time, look for the 240g or 300g 8' long tank, this will allow you to keep pretty much anything you want.


----------



## chuckd92

Thanks, ive seen people put the LR and sand in a chamber in the sump, with a powerjet, and another chamber with the alge and another powerjet, not real powerfull ones just enought to get a good flow. 
I cant get a 8foot tank, the place i am putting it in is only 84inches wide, so the 72 inch tank fits nicely. These are the only fish i want,, nothing more so it might be fine?

An oxygenator is a chemical pod that releases oxygen into the water without bubbles, its used in ponds and fish tanks, uses 35% hydrogen peroxide and distilled water to make a chemical reaction that creates oxygen, have a friend that uses it in his ponds and knows someone that uses it in his tanks, swears by it,, only $90 and you make your own mix for it. GOOGLE it your see it... doesnt use power just refill when it starts to float.

So use the sump to grow my alge and thats all??? no live rock?? would i use sand?? Was thinking on making a chamber with the live rock and sand,, and keep some snails in it since i cant leave them in the tank,, or not worth it?? Just trying to put together some things i have read about, coming up the the best solution. 

I am plumbing the sump into my utility room, because my stand wont house a protein skimmer, too tall wont fit,, so thats why i was going with a 40gallong and making it multipurpose, plenty of room.

Thanks again


----------



## Reefing Madness

chuckd92 said:


> Thanks, ive seen people put the LR and sand in a chamber in the sump, with a powerjet, and another chamber with the alge and another powerjet, not real powerfull ones just enought to get a good flow.
> I cant get a 8foot tank, the place i am putting it in is only 84inches wide, so the 72 inch tank fits nicely. These are the only fish i want,, nothing more so it might be fine?
> 
> An oxygenator is a chemical pod that releases oxygen into the water without bubbles, its used in ponds and fish tanks, uses 35% hydrogen peroxide and distilled water to make a chemical reaction that creates oxygen, have a friend that uses it in his ponds and knows someone that uses it in his tanks, swears by it,, only $90 and you make your own mix for it. GOOGLE it your see it... doesnt use power just refill when it starts to float.
> 
> So use the sump to grow my alge and thats all??? no live rock?? would i use sand?? Was thinking on making a chamber with the live rock and sand,, and keep some snails in it since i cant leave them in the tank,, or not worth it?? Just trying to put together some things i have read about, coming up the the best solution.
> 
> I am plumbing the sump into my utility room, because my stand wont house a protein skimmer, too tall wont fit,, so thats why i was going with a 40gallong and making it multipurpose, plenty of room.
> 
> Thanks again


 Live Rubble gets iffy, it will tend to collect detrius over time and cause Trate issues. Live Rock is ok, but you don't want a ton in there to collect garbage. DSB, Deep Sand Bed will eat Nitrates out of the water. But with all this said, if you use Cheato or Caulpera in the sump/fuge, this stuff will scrub your water clean of all phosphates and Nitrates in there, the more you have the merrier, nutrient export is done by just trimming back the macro algae.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums
Ron Shimek's Website...Deep Sand Beds


----------



## onefish2fish

i suggest cheato. youd be alright with rocks if your adding flow, its when theres no flow/dead spots that it can collect debris and un-eaten food and such allowing it to break down, causing excess nutrients which leads to unwanted algae growth. sand in the refugium section of the sump is fine, i suggest 4-6 inches. since your sump is going to be out of view, rubbermaid makes stock tanks that arnt to big, might not hurt to look into if you can afford the room.


----------



## chuckd92

So if i use the 40g sump, 36Lx18wx16h, chamber it into 3 or 4 sections??? one for the inlet, sock and protein skimmer if i add later, 2nd for 6inches of sand, LR and cheato w power head, 3rd for the return pump and heaters? or put in a 4th to seperate the LR and cheato??? and if i do that then i need 2 power heads for both of those chambers??? plus do i put sand in both chambers?? and can i put in some snails to clean up the sand?? Sorry for all the ?s just want to make it right 

I looked at the rubbermaid stuff, i would rather have the tank so i can chamber it right??


----------



## onefish2fish

stick with the tank, easier to chamber since thats the route you seem to want, plus you can see into it through the sides.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquarium-equipment/understanding-sumps-15943/

id def. have a powerhead with the rock.


----------



## chuckd92

still not sure if i chamber 3 or 4??? sand w LR and sand w alge?? or combine the 2 into 1 chamber? Plus can i feed the extra alge to the tang??


----------



## Reefing Madness

You can mix em up if you'd like. And yes, you can feed the overgrown algae to the tangs. Why not just Chaeto? you already have sand and rock in the display tank, why put more in the fuge?


----------



## chuckd92

With the fish im going with, everyone says they are messy and i thought the LR in the sump will off set not putting as much in the tank, and the extra sand in the fuge will help with filtration?? plus with the alge will give me a great filtration system,
125 gallon tank, with 175lbs of LR, try to get one big peice in the sump, more room in main tank for fish to swim was my thinking, only 1 inch of sand in main tank,, 6 inches in sump chamber w/ LR, and alge.. Sounds good to me,, over kill???

Plus i am looking into a shrimp tank, or krill tank for breading and food.. I have the room for 2 20g tanks but not sure how much of a pain its going to be to try


----------



## Reefing Madness

You got it together. No overkill, looks great.


----------



## chuckd92

Reefing Madness said:


> No on the Grouper, Minimum tank size recommend is 180. No on the Koran, minimum tank size is 250g. If you figure that the Trigger alone is going to get 1foot 8inches, thats pretty big for a 125g tank. But the Clown Trigger,Dogface Puffer and Yellow Tang will do ok together. But once they are to size, there is not going to be much room for anyting else in there.
> For a Skimmer, I would be looking for one rated at 250g, because of the size and eating habits of those fish in general. Reef Octopus, Deltec, SWC. Few of the best out there. Going to need at least 1250gph worth of powerheads to move water in there for you, use 2 650-700gph powerheads.


 
in regards on the powerheads, do i place them both facing the same way for a straight current or one on each side of the tank???


----------



## Reefing Madness

One on each end of the tank, blowing at each other.


----------



## Mike

Before one of my powerheads broke, I had them on opposite sides of opposite sides of the tank so that they kept something of a continuous current that kept detritus etc. in the water column instead of allowing it to settle.

Please excuse the poor man's diagram:

-------------------------<==
-------------------------------
-------------------------------
==>-------------------------

What do you prefer about aiming them at each other from opposite sides of the tank, Reefing Madness? While that may result in more surface agitation, depending on the other equipment in use there may be more than enough surface agitation already.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Administrator said:


> Before one of my powerheads broke, I had them on opposite sides of opposite sides of the tank so that they kept something of a continuous current that kept detritus etc. in the water column instead of allowing it to settle.
> 
> Please excuse the poor man's diagram:
> 
> -------------------------<==
> -------------------------------
> -------------------------------
> ==>-------------------------
> 
> What do you prefer about aiming them at each other from opposite sides of the tank, Reefing Madness? While that may result in more surface agitation, depending on the other equipment in use there may be more than enough surface agitation already.


 In all the tnaks that I have set up, I've put those powerheads in all kinds of positions. The opposite sides of the tank, keeps the flow uneven, when the water hits in the middle, there is no telling how hard or soft at any givin moment the water will go out to the sides. You can also, get them to the sides slightly and up, in my experience this kills 2 birds with one stone, you get surface agitation, and the water tends to force itself downward and then back towards the powerhead. And like you said, it helps keep the detrius moving around the tank and not letting settle, providing you have enough flow that is. And, I'm referring to using the Hydor Koralia powerheads also, as to me they move the water better than the closed faced powerheads. I can't afford the Vortex, or I'd give those a shot.


----------



## onefish2fish

either side of tank is good, you could also have all on one side too, esp if you have an overflow at the other end. i prefer either side. really anyway to get as little to no dead flow spots in your tank. this is what will cause problems down the road.

right now i have 2 hydors on one side of the tank, one on the back glass aimed up at the surface and the other on the side of the glass in the top corner blowing across the front of the tank. on the other side i have a vortech slowly going fast then slowing down, fast then slowing down. this seems to be working well for me, the one hydor blowing the surface creates a nice shimmer of light from the LEDs too. i plan on getting another vortech when i can afford it, maybe even a bigger one then i have now.


----------



## chuckd92

Well almost done with my basement project, and instead of going with my brothers free 125gallon tank i have decided to buy a 240gallon 72x24x31 glass tank that comes with a custom sump 65gallon, 48x18x17 that i can have setup anyway i want, question would be how should i chamber it, would i benifit from running multiple defferent alge's? Like Cheato, Sea Lettuce, fern plants (says works like a protein skimmer), and if so i was thinking on the main chamber to run horizontal dividers for each alge with a small powerhead, plus copods and a few snails in it, I get conflicting reports of spinning the alge or just let the natural flow go over it?

I am going with the 240 gallon because i want a few more fish and dont want to spend the time upgrading in the future, seems like a real pain in the butt to do that :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness

chuckd92 said:


> Well almost done with my basement project, and instead of going with my brothers free 125gallon tank i have decided to buy a 240gallon 72x24x31 glass tank that comes with a custom sump 65gallon, 48x18x17 that i can have setup anyway i want, question would be how should i chamber it, would i benifit from running multiple defferent alge's? Like Cheato, Sea Lettuce, fern plants (says works like a protein skimmer), and if so i was thinking on the main chamber to run horizontal dividers for each alge with a small powerhead, plus copods and a few snails in it, I get conflicting reports of spinning the alge or just let the natural flow go over it?
> 
> I am going with the 240 gallon because i want a few more fish and dont want to spend the time upgrading in the future, seems like a real pain in the butt to do that :-D


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gazak79

*New set up*

hi there i have recently bought a 48l tank and need advise. ive bought a fluval edge and it comes with pump and filter and have bought a internal heater. ive set it up as the instructions have said and added some additives that help with cycle process but i dont know how long i should leave it till introducing fish??, and then what fish to introduce.... ive read quite a bit and have realised that 48 liters is not that big and that i could only get 10-12 small-medium fish in there, but could i have just 2-3 bigger fish that wont out grow the tank ??


----------



## Reefing Madness

In a 12 gallon tank, your not going to be able to keep but 2-3 at most.
You'll also need to get a water test kit. You posted this in the saltwater section, so I am going to assume we are talking about saltwater here.
Your test kit should consist of:
Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates. When you have a 0 reading for Ammonia and Nitrites, and a reading of less than 40ppm for Nitrates, you may add fish. Secondly, you'll need a Refractometer to measure salinity, and that you will want, depending on your set up now, for Fish only, you can have it between 1.017 thru 1.025, and a Reef tank, or tank with fish and some corals, you'll want that at 1.025.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+2124


----------



## Gazak79

Reefing Madness said:


> In a 12 gallon tank, your not going to be able to keep but 2-3 at most.
> You'll also need to get a water test kit. You posted this in the saltwater section, so I am going to assume we are talking about saltwater here.
> Your test kit should consist of:
> Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates. When you have a 0 reading for Ammonia and Nitrites, and a reading of less than 40ppm for Nitrates, you may add fish. Secondly, you'll need a Refractometer to measure salinity, and that you will want, depending on your set up now, for Fish only, you can have it between 1.017 thru 1.025, and a Reef tank, or tank with fish and some corals, you'll want that at 1.025.
> Nano Fish


Hi thanks for quick reply and no it's not going to be saltwater ( posted in wrong section ) I am going to buy a testing kit tomorrow, have just read a full article on cycling with no fish and seems quite complicated, also as this is not going to be a saltwater tank could I have a smaller amount of bigger fish rather than a load of neon size fish ??


----------



## Reefing Madness

Gazak79 said:


> Hi thanks for quick reply and no it's not going to be saltwater ( posted in wrong section ) I am going to buy a testing kit tomorrow, have just read a full article on cycling with no fish and seems quite complicated, also as this is not going to be a saltwater tank could I have a smaller amount of bigger fish rather than a load of neon size fish ??


 No clue about the fish you can keep in there.


----------



## SEAWEED54

chuckd92 said:


> in regards on the powerheads, do i place them both facing the same way for a straight current or one on each side of the tank???


I just got finished setting up a 37 gal tank 1 power head on either side 1 to the front and 1 to the back and another smaller 1 in the center rear of tank pointing outward about 1/2 way down
pointed up gives a nice circular current think fish are going to love playing in it .


----------



## chuckd92

My understanding was never make a whirlpool effect,,, all the crap builds up in the middle of the tank, unless you have alot of snails and inverts to clean it up, I am going with fish that will eat inverts so i cant do that, Im going with 2x 1050 power heads facing each other on the sides, and a 1040gph return pump that will have a 2-4 tube split at the top of tank for water agitation.

Plus i found a 210 gallon tank in my price range 72x24x29, so i will be getting that plus the sump system i described earlier, should be fun to setup, also going to let it cycle for 2-3 months before adding my fish

what fish can i get after the cycle to just let the cycle mature???

Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness

What ever you choose to put in there, just go one at a time right after the cycle. Put one in, then in a couple weeks add a few more.


----------

